# iPad wi-fi vs wi-fi + 3G



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm selling my iPad (16 GB, wi-fi only) back to my daughter, as I bought it from her shortly after she purchased it. (She wanted a chance to familiarize herself with it for a video podcast that she is doing.) I have wanted a larger capacity than 16GB, and possibly the 3G option, for quite awhile, as I have to keep deleting things in order to have enough free space available so that the iPad will work best. I'm having a hard time deciding if I want to spend the extra money for the 3G version. There have been times that I wished I could either tether it to my iPhone 4 or could access 3G. I have wireless here at home and at work, and I know that there are lots of places in much larger towns and cities where wi-fi is available, but there are still times that I can't get online.

Can any of you who have 3G give me your impressions of it?  Do you end up accessing the data plan at $14.99 (or double the amount if you use it a lot) very often? Do you have times when it's not available where you are?  Are you glad that you have it, or do you wish you'd saved the money?

For those of you who, like me, only have wi-fi, are you chomping at the bit to have 3G? 

Thanks for your help. I'm turning my 16 GB iPad over to Megan tomorrow, and will, of course, have to have a replacement in hand before doing that, since I use my iPad a lot.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got my 64gb wi-fi only iPad today! Woo Hoooo!! So far I love it  I personally didn't see a need for 3g because I will only be using it at home. It was more important to me to get the most memory I could. But if you travel or will be taking it alot of places you may want the 3g. But I'm so happy with this thing and can't believe I waited so long to get it.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

I got a 32GB wi-fi only (early Christmas present from my father).  I elected for wi-fi only for the following reasons:

1) I pay for internet at home and have a router so can get wi-fi at home.

2) I pay for 3G access on my smartphone (not AT&T). 

3) I didn't want to pay for a third internet connection.

4) The cost of the iPad with 3G access was a huge leap in price considering I would also need to maintain a monthly 3G bill as well.  

4) I really didn't think I'd need to use the iPad when I wasn't at home, work (wi-fi available), or somewhere else where wi-fi wouldn't be available (either for free or for a minimal cost).

5) If I was somewhere that didn't have wi-fi readily available and I absolutely needed to access the internet, I would also have my phone with me and could use that in a pinch.



So far, 3 months or so later I do not regret not getting 3G and I don't anticipate that changing.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had wifi only since mothers day and haven't regretted the choice.  When I take my iPad out of the house I'm usually at a wifi location.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

My situation may not apply to many of you, but I use my ipad as a work tool nearly as often as an entertainment device.  I recently replaced my old ipad and decided the 3g model was very important because I need a dependable connection for work stuff.

Having said that, after getting the pad I decided to use the wifi-hotspot feature on my phone rather than the at&t 3g feature.  The data limit with at&t is just too small for me, considering I use the pad to watch Netflix a lot. I also liked the idea that the 3g version has a real gps chip in it as I've flirted with the idea of a car mount.  If I could go back to the unlimited at&t plan I'd go that route.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeffM said:


> My situation may not apply to many of you, but I use my ipad as a work tool nearly as often as an entertainment device. I recently replaced my old ipad and decided the 3g model was very important because I need a dependable connection for work stuff.
> 
> Having said that, after getting the pad I decided to use the wifi-hotspot feature on my phone rather than the at&t 3g feature. The data limit with at&t is just too small for me, considering I use the pad to watch Netflix a lot. I also liked the idea that the 3g version has a real gps chip in it as I've flirted with the idea of a car mount. If I could go back to the unlimited at&t plan I'd go that route.


I bought my iPad yesterday, and decided to go with the 32 GB wi-fi/3G. (I'm still trying to convince myself that I don't need the 64 GB model. I have 2 weeks to decide. If I change my mind, Best Buy said I can return it and get the larger one. There are times when I really want to have internet access but am not near enough to Wi-fi to access a hotspot. I wish I could use my unlimited data plan that I have on my iPhone 4 (grandfathered in) with my iPad. I like the fact that any data package that I might choose to buy can be charged to my debit card/credit card and isn't included in my already large (2 iPhones on it) AT&T bill. It's probably silly to feel that way, as I pay for both, but I could at least put it on my credit card that gives me rewards points. I'll pay it off each month anyway, so there's no interest charge associated with it.

Jeff, what size iPad did you get? My 32 GB already has half of the space filled, but I can probably live with a 32 GB one.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I went with the 64g version. Frankly I don't need that much room, as I have about 30 gigs of music on there I've never listened to. I don't regret getting the 64 at all though. $100 isn't much in light of the remorse I'd feel if I needed the room and didn't have it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We have two in our house. I had originally ordered a 16g 3G for me, but dh ended up taking that one and then upgraded to 32g (we agree that 16g was just too little space). Then, I got the 64g wifi only for me. After five months, we'll soon be switching. I'm out about town quite a bit every day, and he is always in the home office. I need the 3G and he doesn't. We're paying for the unlimited plan and I'm much more likely to get our moneys worth out of it


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> We have two in our house. I had originally ordered a 16g 3G for me, but dh ended up taking that one and then upgraded to 32g (we agree that 16g was just too little space). Then, I got the 64g wifi only for me. After five months, we'll soon be switching. I'm out about town quite a bit every day, and he is always in the home office. I need the 3G and he doesn't. We're paying for the unlimited plan and I'm much more likely to get our moneys worth out of it


Do you think you'll be ok with the 32 GB? Also, how did you get an unlimited plan? All I've read about is a 250 MB and a 2 GB plan. As I said somewhere, I have an unlimited data plan with my iPhone 4, and sure wish it would be available for my iPad.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Do you think you'll be ok with the 32 GB? Also, how did you get an unlimited plan? All I've read about is a 250 MB and a 2 GB plan. As I said somewhere, I have an unlimited data plan with my iPhone 4, and sure wish it would be available for my iPad.


We signed up for the unlimited plan before they cancelled it and replaced it with the 250MB/2GB options. It was only available for the first couple of months I think before AT&T revamped their plans. There's a class-action lawsuit in the works now as a result of the so-called bait and switch by AT&T.

I have more than 32gb available now on my 64gb model, and I have several movies installed taking up most of that room, so I feel confident that 32gb will be fine for me once I remove a movie.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I went with the 64 gig 3G and bout the $14.99 plan for both our iPads. First hubby didn't want an iPad. Then he hogged mine. Then he didn't want Internet outside of the house... that is until he saw me accessing all the stuff he loves from everywhere I went. I just bought him the $14.99 plan.

I buy movies so that takes up space. Have I wanted a movie on the iPad? No! But I will... one day... some day... soon... or not. 

I just like having it... ALL.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I went with the 64 gig 3G and bout the $14.99 plan for both our iPads. First hubby didn't want an iPad. Then he hogged mine. Then he didn't want Internet outside of the house... that is until he saw me accessing all the stuff he loves from everywhere I went. I just bought him the $14.99 plan.
> 
> I buy movies so that takes up space. Have I wanted a movie on the iPad? No! But I will... one day... some day... soon... or not.
> 
> I just like having it... ALL.


That's the way I am when it comes to technology. I'm afraid that I'll wish I had more capacity so that I can store some movies, too. I never know when I"ll be stuck somewhere and want to watch the 5-hour mini-series version of _Pride & Prejudice_.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would love to have had the 64Gb Wi-Fi + 3G but it's been an expensive couple of months, what with new Kindles and all.  

So I've finally bitten the bullet and ordered the 32Gb Wi-Fi only. I'm pretty happy with the decision about the non 3G as I'll probably only use it at home and I can always use it with my 'phone if I need to. But I really would have liked the 64GB.   Unfortunately here in the UK it's much more expensive. The model I've chosen costs $599 in the US but for me it's £499 - that's $790!  The 64Gb version would mean another £100 / $160!  

I'm sure I'll love it though and if it gets too full I'll just have to swap stuff about. I'm really eager to get it now - it could be here as soon as tomorrow, but at the least by Thursday so not too long to wait.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If I ever get a tablet (iPad or otherwise), it'll definitely be WiFi only.  I already pay enough for cellular service, don't need an extra $25+ for an additional device.  Besides, I can tether it to my phone when I want to use it out and about.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

geko29 said:


> If I ever get a tablet (iPad or otherwise), it'll definitely be WiFi only. I already pay enough for cellular service, don't need an extra $25+ for an additional device. Besides, I can tether it to my phone when I want to use it out and about.


Can I ask a dumb question about the "tethering"? Does that just mean you have 3G access whenever you're within a certain range of your iPhone? How big is the range? Does it work with every iPhone automatically, or do you have to do something to your phone?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You all have very valid points, both for and against the 3G. I know I'll take my iPad with me whenever I go anywhere for a day or more, and I can't tether to my iPhone 4 w/o paying another $40 per month. With the 3G access, it's a "buy as you need it" setup, which will be ok with me. I'll try the $14.99 plan first, and then can upgrade for a month @$25 if I need/want to.

I am seriously considering returning my iPad today and getting the 64 GB one. I imagine that more and more HD apps will be coming out, some of the ones that I'll want will be fairly large (1 GB or more), as well as the fact that I want to load video podcasts, movies, and maybe a tv show or two. I'm usually of the opinion that I'd rather have room to spare than cut it close. I know that I was constantly shuffling apps and videos on and off of my 16 GB one. Currently, I have 15 GB free on my 32 GB one, and I just got it on Sat. 

Thanks for your opinions, everyone.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Can I ask a dumb question about the "tethering"? Does that just mean you have 3G access whenever you're within a certain range of your iPhone? How big is the range? Does it work with every iPhone automatically, or do you have to do something to your phone?


I don't have either the iPad or iPhone and probably least qualified to answer in depth. But I'm pretty certain you cannot tether your iPad to your iPhone (maybe in the future?); you CAN tether it to other mobile phones, i.e., Android devices by paying an additional fee. I don't know if there is a jailbreak that allows tethering to the iPhone or other cell phones.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

One nice thing is that you can buy 3G service for the iPad only for those months that you need it, e.g. if on vacation.  I bought it for the first month, to make sure 3G worked ok, then cancelled the renewal.  If we take it on vacation, I'll buy another month.  Normally, I use wi-fi.  It is nice to have the option, but it is a bit pricey to get 3G over wi-fi only. 

If money is tight, and you get wi-fi only, you could get the Free Wi-Fi Finder app from JWire (app store), and download the database, so that you can look for wi-fi hotspots when you are out and about.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> One nice thing is that you can buy 3G service for the iPad only for those months that you need it, e.g. if on vacation. I bought it for the first month, to make sure 3G worked ok, then cancelled the renewal. If we take it on vacation, I'll buy another month. Normally, I use wi-fi. It is nice to have the option, but it is a bit pricey to get 3G over wi-fi only.
> 
> If money is tight, and you get wi-fi only, you could get the Free Wi-Fi Finder app from JWire (app store), and download the database, so that you can look for wi-fi hotspots when you are out and about.


I like the idea about trying out the 3G. I guess I have a basic 1 year warranty on my iPad, so that would probably cover the 3G not working if that were to happen. I'm assuming that the Edge network is what connects if 3G isn't available, just like it does on my iPhone.

I think the 3G option makes a lot of sense when on the road and using the Maps app (or Google Maps, GPS, or whatever), as well as when in a hotel where you have to pay for wireless. That seems to be the norm for me, although wired internet seems to always be available. It's pretty easy to rack up the charges if a hotel charges $10 per 24 hours of internet usage. (We go to Branson, MO, to a conference every summer, and the Hilton hotels where we stay always charge extra. I'm planning to go to Ohio to visit my brother-in-law next spring/summer, and I'm sure he and his companion don't have wireless in their condo. I'd go nuts at night without my iPad. It's such a short walk for me to go nuts that I can't do anything to hasten the destination.  In such circumstances, I think the $100 extra for 3G on the iPad is worth it.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Can I ask a dumb question about the "tethering"? Does that just mean you have 3G access whenever you're within a certain range of your iPhone? How big is the range? Does it work with every iPhone automatically, or do you have to do something to your phone?


The "official" way to tether with an iPhone is to sign up for AT&Ts tethering plan, which costs an extra $20/mo, and is therefore not worthwhile in comparison to just getting the iPad its own data plan. However, there are numerous "unofficial" ways to do it, using Cydia apps like mywi or iTether/Tetherme. Mywi ($20) sets up a wireless network from your phone that you can connect any wifi-enabled devices (like an iPad) to. iTether ($5) allows a device to connect to any device with tethering enabled--like an iPhone running TetherMe ($2)--via bluetooth to use its cellular connection.

Both methods require a jailbroken iphone, while the iTether/TetherMe combo requires both devices to be jailbroken, since iTether runs on the iPad in that case.

There are other phones that have tethering enabled natively, with no modification required. In any case, yes, it uses your phone's 3G connection as long as you're within the requisite range--probably 10-15 feet for bluetooth, maybe three times that for wifi.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Can I ask a dumb question about the "tethering"? Does that just mean you have 3G access whenever you're within a certain range of your iPhone? How big is the range? Does it work with every iPhone automatically, or do you have to do something to your phone?


I have a Nokia 5800 XpressMusic and I bought an £8 app called JoikuSpot that allows me to use the 'phone as a wi-fi hotspot, without any extra data charges - the data I use comes out of my 'phone's plan. If you have an iPhone the 'proper' way to do it is to 'tether' it which means an extra charge - the data you use in that way is not included in your normal monthly plan.

I find it works ok for my iPod Touch, at least for picking up email, updating online games etc, but it's so slow over 3G - at least in my area - you can't do much else, even downloading an App takes forever and sometimes doesn't work at all. If the on board 3G on the iPad is as bad as that I think it would be a waste of money for me, as I'd never use it. 3G does depend hugely on the reception you can get though, so other people's experience may be different.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geko29 said:


> The "official" way to tether with an iPhone is to sign up for AT&Ts tethering plan, which costs an extra $20/mo, and is therefore not worthwhile in comparison to just getting the iPad its own data plan. However, there are numerous "unofficial" ways to do it, using Cydia apps like mywi or iTether/Tetherme. Mywi ($20) sets up a wireless network from your phone that you can connect any wifi-enabled devices (like an iPad) to. iTether ($5) allows a device to connect to any device with tethering enabled--like an iPhone running TetherMe ($2)--via bluetooth to use its cellular connection.
> 
> Both methods require a jailbroken iphone, while the iTether/TetherMe combo requires both devices to be jailbroken, since iTether runs on the iPad in that case.
> 
> There are other phones that have tethering enabled natively, with no modification required. In any case, yes, it uses your phone's 3G connection as long as you're within the requisite range--probably 10-15 feet for bluetooth, maybe three times that for wifi.


I use iTether/TetherMe on my jailbroken iPad and iPhone 4 for the very very very few times I need access for my wifi only iPad. The combo worked perfectly for the last three days while I was at a conference in Atlanta. In fact, it was far more reliable than the hotel's wifi, which I badgered them into refunding the fees for because it was so utterly useless.

If you want to go with the official iPhone solution, you can set that up with AT&T and use iTether to connect the iPad to the phone. This will still require a JB of the iPad, but not one of the phone.

I'm exceedingly glad I didn't buy the 3G iPad, as I simply don't need it. 90% of the time, I use the iPad where wifi is available, and the other 10%, either my phone alone is sufficient or I tether for the little bit of data I use. Perhaps if I'd gone with the 3G iPad, I'd be inclined to use it more outside the house, but seriously, I don't even crack 200 MB monthly on the iPhone INCLUDING tethering, and that device goes absolutely everywhere with me. It's pretty likely I'd use even less data on the iPad though, so paying extra for another data plan really doesn't make sense to me.

On the other hand, hubby uses his 200 MB data plan on his iPad regularly. He doesn't have wifi access for it at work, and doesn't want to JB either his phone or his iPad. So for him and for others like him, the 3G model is the most practical solution. It's also certainly the easiest. Keep in mind too that iPads purchased right now are not yet jailbreakable as they come with 3.2.2 firmware--and while a JB is expected "soon", there is no timeline. Could be tomorrow, could be two months out.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I use iTether/TetherMe on my jailbroken iPad and iPhone 4 for the very very very few times I need access for my wifi only iPad. The combo worked perfectly for the last three days while I was at a conference in Atlanta. In fact, it was far more reliable than the hotel's wifi, which I badgered them into refunding the fees for because it was so utterly useless.
> 
> If you want to go with the official iPhone solution, you can set that up with AT&T and use iTether to connect the iPad to the phone. This will still require a JB of the iPad, but not one of the phone.
> 
> ...


I'm more like your husband, I guess. I really don't want to JB my iPhone 4, nor my iPad, partly because I might need to take advantage of the warranties, and I'm sure those would be of no use to me with a jailbroken phone or iPad. If I lived in or near a city where there was wi-fi all around me, I'd probably have passed on the 3G. As it is, I live in the boondocks (aka: Wild Kingdom, so named because of the mountain lion(s), bobcats, ferrel boar(s), and huge bucks within 1/8 mile of my house). I have wi-fi and home and at school, but that's it.

I traded up today from my 32 GB Wi-fi/3G to a 64 GB Wi-fi/3G. It only cost me $107 more, so I think it was worth it.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm more like your husband, I guess. I really don't want to JB my iPhone 4, nor my iPad, partly because I might need to take advantage of the warranties, and I'm sure those would be of no use to me with a jailbroken phone or iPad.


Warranties are just fine, actually. If you need to get your device serviced/replaced, just plug it in and click restore in iTunes--back to factory fresh, no trace of any modification. If it's so far gone you can't even do that, then there's no way the workers will know it was ever jailbroken.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Warranties are just fine, actually. If you need to get your device serviced/replaced, just plug it in and click restore in iTunes--back to factory fresh, no trace of any modification. If it's so far gone you can't even do that, then there's no way the workers will know it was ever jailbroken.


You have a good point there. Oh, well, it's a moot point, as I already have the 3G. I could always jailbreak it and my phone and never activate the data plan. For now, I'm just happy to have a nice big iPad. (I have hardly used my personal laptop since getting my iPad in late April, and I love it!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the 64GB WiFi and have been very happy with it.  I really do have WiFi access most of the time.  So many restaurants have WiFi now...  I finally got a Virgin Mobile Broadband MiFi and love it.  So far, I've spent $10 maybe every other month to get 100 MB access for 10 days.  (I don't watch streaming video, so it's been enough for me.)  I used it on Saturday at the show I was vending at to run credit cards with the iPad.  Worked fine.

Sometimes I'd like to look something up and don't have WiFi, but usually it's something that can wait. I mean, what did I do before I had the iPad?

And I seldom use any other computer except when I want to print something.

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have the 64GB WiFi and have been very happy with it. I really do have WiFi access most of the time. So many restaurants have WiFi now... I finally got a Virgin Mobile Broadband MiFi and love it. So far, I've spent $10 maybe every other month to get 100 MB access for 10 days. (I don't watch streaming video, so it's been enough for me.) I used it on Saturday at the show I was vending at to run credit cards with the iPad. Worked fine.
> 
> Sometimes I'd like to look something up and don't have WiFi, but usually it's something that can wait. I mean, what did I do before I had the iPad?
> 
> ...


Betsy, you know you just replied to this thread so we could all see your beautiful new quilt.  Gorgeous!

Thanks for the replies about the tethering. I think my husband would definitely be using the iPad all over the world, so it looks like I'll have to enter the seedy underworld of jailbroken phones...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Nope--he got the 3G "just to try it out," so throw that one the pile of monthly expenses. But the good news is that I got the Kindle! I'm already reading the free Outlander download.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Free Outlander?  Where?


----------

